# Pics from this Weekend



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Here are a few pictures from this weekend!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Blinds looks great!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How are you liking the fullbodies?


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

nice job guys!! doesnt look like full bodies work much better than sillosocks this year. :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That is a lot of extensions on the guns, must sound like a war when vollies go off!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice hunt. :beer:

That dude in the middle rockin the cabelas hoodie and white sunglasses looks like PJ's twin!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)

excellent hide


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Are those snows or Rossi's ? They look small, don't appear to have much black on them and are nice an white.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

J.D. said:


> Nice hunt. :beer:
> 
> That dude in the middle rockin the cabelas hoodie and white sunglasses looks like PJ's twin!


Only because we have the same sunglasses and sweatshirt right? 

Shootem, did the new friends come with the bigger, badder trailer?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess I am the PJ look alike. However they were friends before I got the new trailer. Just a good group of guys that I trust and are really good representatives of what I want the company to be. They are all down to earth good hunters with tremendous respect for the outdoors and the sport we all love. Thanks for the good comments guys. There were only a couple juvies in those pictures. And actually only about 4 rossies.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

What kind of company are you starting? BTW I think that trailer could be a few feet longer, my lord!!

Nice shoot!


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice meeting you guys here in SD this spring. Sorry to see the hunting was tough for ya guys. Looks like you had fun in the mud regardless though!!!


----------



## Jeremy Eickhoff (Aug 13, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> There were only a couple juvies in those pictures. And actually only about 4 rossies.


Only a couple juvies and about four rossies about sums up your whole picture. :roll:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

J.D. said:


> Nice hunt. :beer:
> 
> That dude in the middle rockin the cabelas hoodie and white sunglasses looks like PJ's twin!


Holy ####! I didn't notice that the first time but ya that's a PJ twin for sure!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It is a video production company. The trailer is 20 ft long needed to haul the 4 wheeler with tracks 9 blinds, 550 full bodys, tubs, etc.. Rides real nice only get 1 mile to the gallon less pulling the 20ft as I did to my 14 ft.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Separated at birth? :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The resemblance is simply scary.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You make the call...... :thumb:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Dang now thats what i call twins.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Chris Hustad said:


> You make the call...... :thumb:


Which ones PJ :laugh:


----------

